# Fanta NBA 2012/13



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

Dai, raccogliamo un po' di adesioni 

*Chiunque volesse iscriversi deve fornirmi (anche privatamente) una mail alla quale possa inviare l'invito per la partecipazione. Si spera di raggiungere almeno quota 10  *


*Iscritti:*

Livestrong, _manca 1 rookie_
Kurt91
riky22
Andreas89
gabuz
Alekos
Bawert
Ale
Lollo7zar, _manca 1 sophomore_
MrPeppez



*ROOKIE**SOPHOMORE*Cleveland Indians (Livestrong)Kyrie IrvingLos Angeles Bruins (Kurt91)Anthony DavisIman ShumpertOlimpia Milano (riky22)Austin RiversRicky RubioSalerno Lions (Andreas89)Michael Kidd-GilchristKawhi LeonardMilan Knickerbocker (gabuz)Bradley BealTristan ThompsonCologne Красная гвардия (Alekos)Dion WaitersKemba WalkerAosta Jurassic (Bawert)Thomas RobinsonJimmer FredetteNodica Panthers (Ale)Harrison BarnesKlay ThompsonRoseto Sharks (Lollo7zar)John JenkinsSoverato Jaguars (MrPeppez)Damian LillardKenneth Faried




*Legenda:*

_Da confermare_
Squadra creata
Roster completato




*Regolamento Ufficiale​*
Ogni squadra dovrà essere composta da *12 giocatori* (4 g, 4 f, 2 c più due ruoli a piacimento), che riceveranno un punteggio: non tutti i 12 giocatori porteranno punti; i punti verranno calcolati in base all'ordine in cui avete messo la vostra rosa, ed il sistema assegnerà automaticamente il minutaggio ai vostri giocatori. Esorto quindi a prendere 12 buoni giocatori. Vincerà, ovviamente, chi fa più punti dell'altro. il sistema di punteggio è identico alla nba.

Sistema di bonus/malus per singola azione:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tiro da 2 tentato: -1
Tiro da 2 segnato: +3
Tiro da 3 tentato: -1
Tiro da 3 segnato: +4
Stoppata: +1,5
Palla rubata: +1,5
Vittoria della squadra del giocatore: +1
Sconfitta squadra giocatore: -1
Tiro libero segnato: +1
Rimbalzo difensivo: +1
Rimbalzo offensivo: +1,5
Assist: +1
Fallo tecnico: -1
Fallo: -0,5
Palla persa: -1
Squadra di casa: +1,5
Squadra ospite: -1,5



Durante il Draft è obbligatorio scegliere per ogni roster almeno un Rookie (ossia giocatori al 1° anno) e almeno un Sophomore (ossia giocatori al 2° anno). Chiunque non rispettasse questa condizione dovrà poi cambiare il roster per adeguarsi

Non ci sono restrizioni di tempo per la scelta al draft, tuttavia invito tutti all'essere più veloci possibile, in modo da iniziare quanto prima 

*Come funziona il sistema di punteggi?*

Il sistema è molto semplice. Nella pagina “schedule” potete vedere il calendario delle partite, cliccando su “start the game” potrete vedere le statistiche nello specifico. Potete modificare la vostra formazione che scende in campo tramite il pulsante “lineup”, decidendo posizione di importanza nel vostro scacchiere dei giocatori e anche il relativo ruolo di utilizzo. Alla fine, il sistema calcolerà AUTOMATICAMENTE il minutaggio dei giocatori. Il sistema è davvero molto semplice ed automatizzato, basterà poi semplicemente cliccare su “save change” e sarà tutto pronto.


per ora è tutto

Se avete altri dubbi...


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2012)

Ed eccolo qua', sopraffatto dalla concorrenza degli altri utenti nel fantacalcio annuale, si isola dando vita ad un' organizzazione scadente.

Come l'inter anche questo fanta NBA, sara' "nato tardi, nato male"


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

non ho capito, ti iscrivi o no?


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2012)

Macche' non conosco neanche le regole, era giusto uno sfotto'


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Kurt91 (24 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente ci sono


----------



## gabuz (24 Settembre 2012)

Ecchime!


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Settembre 2012)

Ci sono anche io


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] dammi la tua mail 
[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] inviata!


----------



## riky22 (24 Settembre 2012)

ciao ragazzi!!! vorrei partecipare anche io  !!


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

Mandami la mail con la quale vorresti registrarti al sito


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] dammi la tua mail
> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] inviata!


Non mi è arrivata


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

O raga ci sono anch'io!


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> O raga ci sono anch'io!



Perfetto! Manda a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] la mail con cui vorresti iscriverti al sito.

PS: Il sito è questo http://hoops.sports.ws/


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Perfetto! Manda a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] la mail con cui vorresti iscriverti al sito.
> 
> PS: Il sito è questo http://hoops.sports.ws/


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Settembre 2012)

Comunque mi sa che abbiamo omesso una cosa. Per chi non è iscritto al sito, deve andare qui http://hoops.sports.ws/play/register.x a farlo ed iscriversi con la mail che ha inviato o invierà via MP a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION].


----------



## Alekos (25 Settembre 2012)

Non può mancare il campione in carica. Ti manderò la mail.
Quest'anno non si fa il draft?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sa che abbiamo omesso una cosa. Per chi non è iscritto al sito, deve andare qui http://hoops.sports.ws/play/register.x a farlo ed iscriversi con la mail che ha inviato o invierà via MP a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION].



sto provando ad iscriverimi ma mi da un errore del sistema e mi dice di provare dopo qualche minuto ma non va!


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> sto provando ad iscriverimi ma mi da un errore del sistema e mi dice di provare dopo qualche minuto ma non va!



Può dipendere dal sito, magari prova più tardi. L'anno scorso ci ha dato problemi riguardo alla lentezza, ma è comunque il miglior sito per fare un FantaNBA.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Alekos ha scritto:


> Non può mancare il campione in carica. Ti manderò la mail.
> Quest'anno non si fa il draft?



Dovrebbe farsi anche quest'anno, stiamo ancora progettando il tutto. Al più presto saprete tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Livestrong (25 Settembre 2012)

Si, ancora il draft. Stasera invio le mail


----------



## Livestrong (25 Settembre 2012)

Mail inviate, se non arrivano nella cartella posta in arrivo provate a controllare in spam, mi riferisco in particolare a [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (25 Settembre 2012)

ragazzi iscrivetevi se vi è arrivata la mail, così facciamo un po' il punto


----------



## riky22 (26 Settembre 2012)

arrivata! mi chiede di inserire una password ora


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mail inviate, se non arrivano nella cartella posta in arrivo provate a controllare in spam, mi riferisco in particolare a [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


Ancora niente  puoi riprovare appena puoi?


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2012)

La password è

milanworldnet

Pensavo ve la inviasse con la mail 
[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] oggi riprovo


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] devi creare la squadra, nella lega ci sei già 
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] dammi sta mail


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] devi creare la squadra, nella lega ci sei già



Per creare la squadra devo cliccare su crea la squadra??Perche' qui mi da squadra "gia' presente nella lega".Quindi dove devo andare???


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per creare la squadra devo cliccare su crea la squadra??Perche' qui mi da squadra "gia' presente nella lega".Quindi dove devo andare???



http://hoops.sports.ws/play/update_team.x?league=130728


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] problema risolto,ho creato la squadra col nick heras1989!


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2012)

Lol, avevo fatto la stessa cosa [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] , comunque ora tutto a posto, ho eliminato le squadre in piu


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (27 Settembre 2012)

Dai ragazzi, iscrivetevi, ne mancano 3 per arrivare almeno a 10


----------



## Bawert (27 Settembre 2012)

Avrei una mezza idea di partecipare. Ma avrei qualche domanda:
-Come funziona il draft?
-Basta mettere i giocatori in campo come ogni altro fantacalcio o c'é di più?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Settembre 2012)

Il draft funziona che il sito, una volta che le iscrizioni sono concluse, genera automaticamente una lista di scelta, casuale, che però è fatta con una logica, mi spiego:

se l'utente x prende la prima scelta, sarà l'ultimo al secondo giro; viceversa un utente y con l'ultima scelta del primo, sarà il primo del secondo.

Per le formazioni è molto semplice, c'è un minutaggio che il sito assegna automaticamente, tu schieri i tuoi giocatori in ordine di ruolo e di preferenza (compresi i panchinari) e il sito calcolerà il tutto.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Avrei una mezza idea di partecipare. Ma avrei qualche domanda:
> -Come funziona il draft?
> -Basta mettere i giocatori in campo come ogni altro fantacalcio o c'é di più?



Per il draft verrà effettuato da noi staffers un sorteggio per l'ordine delle scelte, mentre per la formazione bisogna rispettare un tot minuti che ti da il sito.


----------



## Lollo7zar (27 Settembre 2012)

non avevo visto il topic, ci (RI)sono anchio


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> non avevo visto il topic, ci (RI)sono anchio



Perfetto! Manda un MP a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] e giragli la mail con cui ti vuoi iscrivere (in pratica quella dello scorso anno  ). Il sito è sempre quello.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Settembre 2012)

mandatemi le mail, dai, mancano 3 utenti!


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> mandatemi le mail, dai, mancano 3 utenti!



Con lollo e (si spera) bawert ne manca solo 1. Dajè raggààààà!


----------



## S T B (28 Settembre 2012)

non sono un grande intenditore di nba, ma l'idea di provare mi stuzzica...


----------



## Livestrong (28 Settembre 2012)

mancano le conferme di 3 utenti e l'iscrizione dell'ultimo, dai!


----------



## Bawert (28 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> mancano le conferme di 3 utenti e l'iscrizione dell'ultimo, dai!



Hai già inviato l'email?


----------



## Livestrong (28 Settembre 2012)

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Ale (29 Settembre 2012)

c'è posto?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Settembre 2012)

Intanto che confermano gli altri due, se c'è qualcuno che vuole iscriversi ancora è il benvenuto


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> c'è posto?



Più siamo meglio è


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] e [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] date la conferma a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] che prima finiamo con le iscrizioni e prima cominciamo col draft


----------



## Bawert (30 Settembre 2012)

Potremmo farlo il prima possibile? Perché da giovedì a domenica non potrò connettermi.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Potremmo farlo il prima possibile? Perché da giovedì a domenica non potrò connettermi.



Per esperienza passata fare tutto un draft in 4 giorni, considerando che c'è chi ancora deve dare la conferma e che dobbiamo arrivare a minimo 10 partecipanti, è praticamente impossibile. Comunque la stagione regolare, se non erro, comincia il 30 ottobre ed entro quella data dovremmo farcela


----------



## Bawert (30 Settembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per esperienza passata fare tutto un draft in 4 giorni, considerando che c'è chi ancora deve dare la conferma e che dobbiamo arrivare a minimo 10 partecipanti, è praticamente impossibile. Comunque la stagione regolare, se non erro, comincia il 30 ottobre ed entro quella data dovremmo farcela



Quindi ci sarebbe tutto ottobre per il draft? Allora non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Settembre 2012)

Io confermo, spiegatemi bene come funziona per mp perchè è il primo anno


----------



## Bawert (30 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io confermo, spiegatemi bene come funziona per mp perchè è il primo anno



Inviate anche a me, così per essere sicuro di aver capito


----------



## Livestrong (30 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] basta che ti registri al sito

http://hoops.sports.ws/

con la mail che mi hai dato. Poi vai al link che ti è arrivato via mail e inserisci la password fornita, crei la tua squadra e fai parte della lega.

Il regolamento lo metterò nei prossimi giorni, per ora vorrei che tutti si iscrivessero alla lega!


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] basta che ti registri al sito
> 
> http://hoops.sports.ws/
> 
> ...


Non mi fa registrare, mi dai dei problemi


----------



## Livestrong (30 Settembre 2012)

Inviami i dati tramite mp, provo a registrarti io se vuoi


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Settembre 2012)

confermata


----------



## Livestrong (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ho inserito il regolamento e i punteggi


----------



## Livestrong (1 Ottobre 2012)

Draft iniziato!

Il primo sarà [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]

Leggete il regolamento in prima pagina per ogni dubbio


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi mi raccomando il regolamento in prima pagina come detto da Luca. 

*Leggetelo bene!*


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Draft iniziato!
> 
> Il primo sarà [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]
> 
> Leggete il regolamento in prima pagina per ogni dubbio



Quindi Live sono il primo a scegliere,giusto???Vado nella sezione Draft e aggiungo il primo elemento al mio roster???


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi Live sono il primo a scegliere,giusto???Vado nella sezione Draft e aggiungo il primo elemento al mio roster???



Si, lo scegli e fai add to list e poi save the contingencies.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Le Bron e Kevin sono i primi!


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Le Bron e Kevin sono i primi!



Io speravo che mi lasciassi Lbj e quindi ti ringrazio


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io speravo che mi lasciassi Lbj e quindi ti ringrazio



Kevin spacchera' tutto vedrai!


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Kevin spacchera' tutto vedrai!



Spero che spacchi tutto meno che alle, eventuali, finali di conference contro di noi


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ovviamente non posso scegliere James che è stata prima scelta vero?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Spero che spacchi tutto meno che alle, eventuali, finali di conference contro di noi



A me piu' passa il tempo e piu' salgono i dubbi sulle nostre reali possibilita'.Spero sia solo un cattivo presentimento!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non posso scegliere James che è stata prima scelta vero?



No,è stata Durant!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Si scusate, ok scelgo


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me piu' passa il tempo e piu' salgono i dubbi sulle nostre reali possibilita'.Spero sia solo un cattivo presentimento!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Credo che le finali di conference siano fattibilissime (certo non sono scontate però). Poi si vedrà...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si, lo scegli e fai add to list e poi save the contingencies.


Fatto!


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fatto!



Bene, avanti il prossimo!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ma eventuali scambi si possono fare?  Voglio LBJ


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Credo che le finali di conference siano fattibilissime (certo non sono scontate però). Poi si vedrà...



Ovvio,la squadra fa paura.Soprattutto Nash dovrebbe ampliare le soluzioni d'attacco aldila' della "palla a Kobe e c'abbracciamo"!


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca a [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION]


----------



## Alekos (2 Ottobre 2012)

L'anno scorso ebbi la prima scelta, quest'anno la decima. Vedremo se la mia vittoria fu opera esclusiva dell'aver potuto scegliere LBJ


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Draft che va a rilento.Daje raga!


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno che riesce a contattare Bawert?


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Alekos ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ebbi la prima scelta, quest'anno la decima. Vedremo se la mia vittoria fu opera esclusiva dell'aver potuto scegliere LBJ



Io nel dubbio l'ho preso, quindi ti farò sapere 


[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION], tocca a te


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

Lo voglio io Lebron


----------



## Bawert (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ho scelto


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ora a chi tocca? [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]

Il sito del fantanba va due ore dietro


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Devo cambiare totalmente strategia, ci vorrà un pochettino per decidere


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Scelto, Bawert mi hai fregato


----------



## Bawert (2 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Scelto, Bawert mi hai fregato


Non sono mica ***** , che bidone volevi darmi?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ora tocca a [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Non sono mica ... , che bidone volevi darmi?



Volevo prendere Howard! 

Ps: occhio alle parolacce!


----------



## Bawert (2 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Volevo prendere Howard!
> 
> Ps: occhio alle parolacce!


Scusa


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

Troppo lenti


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiamo iniziato prima per questo motivo, mettete in preventivo almeno 2 settimane per finire le rose


----------



## Ale (2 Ottobre 2012)

ok, pero cerchiamo di non farlo diventare un parto anale questo draft


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

In effetti....di questo passo si supera il 30 Ottobre


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION], sei Roseto? Se si, tocca a te


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In effetti....di questo passo si supera il 30 Ottobre



Sicuro come la morte!


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Ottobre 2012)

si certo che sono roseto, scusate non mi aspettavo iniziassimo subito, scelgo ora, scusatemi ancora


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2012)

Ora tocca a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> si certo che sono roseto, scusate non mi aspettavo iniziassimo subito, scelgo ora, scusatemi ancora



Tranquillo


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non si potrebbe mettere un limite di tempo per le scelte? Così di certo non ce la faremo.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ce la facciamo, ci sono 3 settimane di tempo... Bisogna avere un po' di pazienza


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo..


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Speriamo..



Di farcela ce la facciamo come detto da Luca. Chiaramente prima finiamo meglio è!


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2012)

In preallarme [MENTION=538]riky22[/MENTION] che dovrà scegliere dopo gabuz....


----------



## Ale (3 Ottobre 2012)

con la media di 2 scelte al giorno, dovendone fare complessivamente piu o meno 90.. occorrono circa 45 giorni


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2012)

Il fatto che riky22 abbia solo 2 messaggi sul forum non mi fa sperare bene...


----------



## Livestrong (3 Ottobre 2012)

Siamo al secondo giorno, la media è 5, non 2


----------



## Livestrong (3 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il fatto che riky22 abbia solo 2 messaggi sul forum non mi fa sperare bene...



È un amico di kurt, possiamo fidarci


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È un amico di kurt, possiamo fidarci


perfettissimo allora!


----------



## gabuz (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ho scelto suocere!


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo ricky22, [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] ha 2 scelte consecutive e poi tocca ancora a ricky


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ok tocca ad [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] hai 2 scelte consecutive


----------



## Ale (3 Ottobre 2012)

sempre uguale?


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2012)

Si manca ancora Alekos


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Siamo al secondo giorno, la media è 5, non 2


Adesso siamo alla media di 3 scelte al giorno  dobbiamo accelerare  forza ragazzi


----------



## Alekos (4 Ottobre 2012)

Scusate il ritardo ma sono giunto. Alla fine ho scelto a caso


----------



## Ale (4 Ottobre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ho scelto suocere!



toc a toi


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Se entro domenica arriviamo intorno alla 25^ o addirittura 30^ scelta non posso che ritenermi soddisfatto della nostra velocità


----------



## Ale (4 Ottobre 2012)

daje Luca, non abbiamo tutto il giorno


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ora tocca a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] e subito dopo a [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ora non riesco a scegliere, tra un'oretta lo faccio!


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ora tocca ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (4 Ottobre 2012)

fatto tocca a: [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Ottobre 2012)

Scelto! Tocca a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Fatto


----------



## Livestrong (4 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] scelgo te


----------



## Ale (4 Ottobre 2012)

vai [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## MrPeppez (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] e poi ad [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ora tocca ad [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] e poi a [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ho aggiunto nel primo post la tabella con i rookie e i sophomores


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto nel primo post la tabella con i rookie e i sophomores


Alla grande!


----------



## Ale (4 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=538]riky22[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## prebozzio (5 Ottobre 2012)

Si può avere nella prima pagina la lista delle scelte fatte? Così può seguire anche chi non partecipa


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2012)

- - - Aggiornato - - -
Tocca a [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

ho preso Manu


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Fatto tocca a te [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2012)

2 turni per @ MrPeppez


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Ottobre 2012)

Mezz'oretta e scelgo


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Ottobre 2012)

Fatto, vai [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2012)

ok. Tocca a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] tocca a te


----------



## Alekos (5 Ottobre 2012)

Io ho già pronte le mie 2 scelte, così se non sono online vengono in automatico e potete procedere, sempre che chi sceglie prima di me non mi rubi i prescelti (cosa molto probabile).


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2012)

E' sparito Gabuz!


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2012)

sono sempre i migliori che se ne vanno


----------



## gabuz (6 Ottobre 2012)

Fatto


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=538]riky22[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] e poi di nuovo ad [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## Alekos (6 Ottobre 2012)

Sì! Mi sono aggiudicato anche quest'anno il mio pupillo Paul Millsap!


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca a [MENTION=538]riky22[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ora sta a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (7 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vai [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vai [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (8 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (8 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (8 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=538]riky22[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Ottobre 2012)

Adesso tocca a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (8 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Ottobre 2012)

Vai [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (9 Ottobre 2012)

tocca a [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (9 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (9 Ottobre 2012)

@lollo7


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca a [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (9 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=538]riky22[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (9 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca ad [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (10 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=538]riky22[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca a [MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## gabuz (10 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Speravo in Allen come ultima o penultima scelta


----------



## Livestrong (10 Ottobre 2012)

Clicca

Votate per cambiare ruolo a george che è segnalato ala quando gioca guardia 
[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Fatto, ora scelgo


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Vai [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ora tocca ad [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (10 Ottobre 2012)

tocca a [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ora tocca a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION], veloci oggi


----------



## Ale (10 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ora tocca a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION], veloci oggi



le ultime parole famose


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> le ultime parole famose


Infatti non c'è sul forum da ieri sera


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi oggi ho avuto lezione dalle 8.30 alle 18.30 con una sola ora buca. abbiate pietà 

Ora mi metto all'opera.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tranquillo Kurt


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Tocca ad [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (10 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (10 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (10 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=538]riky22[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (11 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=538]riky22[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (11 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (11 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION] ha due turni, nei quali dovrà scegliere rookie e sophomore visto che ne è sprovvisto


----------



## Ale (11 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ho aggiornato la prima pagina con quello che manca ad alcune squadre per essere ok


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ho preso Billups,spero mantenga le promesse e torni in campo a Novembre!
[MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (11 Ottobre 2012)

Proprio forti sti sophomore, tutti alla fine ve li siete tenuti


----------



## Alekos (12 Ottobre 2012)

Io ho concluso


----------



## Livestrong (12 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Fatto


----------



## Livestrong (12 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=139]Lollo7zar[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Draft completato!


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Grandi!!


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Dai dai iniziano anche gli scambi


----------



## Livestrong (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi una cosa: facciamo una o due division (ovviamente la conference sempre una)?


----------



## Ale (12 Ottobre 2012)

io sono per 2.


----------



## gabuz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Famo 2 dai


----------



## Livestrong (12 Ottobre 2012)

Nota: sono intervenuto in una transazione perchè [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] ha sbagliato a droppare il giocatore, cedendo klay thompson invece di kevin martin... Ho corretto dal pannello di controllo.

So che non fregherà a nessuno ma mi sembrava cosa buona e giusta dirlo


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non ho capito, ha preso Kevin Martin al posto di Thompson?

Comunque va bene anche per me 2


----------



## Livestrong (12 Ottobre 2012)

No, il contrario


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ok perfetto


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Vanno bene anche a me le 2 division


----------



## Livestrong (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ma sul draft non dite niente? Soddisfatti o no?


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma sul draft non dite niente? Soddisfatti o no?



Mah, io credo di aver fatto una squadra di M


----------



## Ale (12 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma sul draft non dite niente? Soddisfatti o no?



è stato un parto anale sto draft


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Io molto soddisfatto anche se ho scommesso MOLTO su Rose


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> è stato un parto anale sto draft



Meno male che non hai assistito a quello dello scorso anno allora


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Meno male che non hai assistito a quello dello scorso anno allora


Quanto ci avete impiegato?


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quanto ci avete impiegato?



Allora partiamo dal presupposto che comunque aveva aperto e chiuso le iscrizioni molto tempo dopo di quanto abbiamo fatto quest'anno, ci impiegammo il giusto per far slittare l'avvio del fantaNBA dopo due settimane dall'inizio della RS NBA. Quella vera però 

Per farla breve, ci impiegammo un po' tanto


----------



## Livestrong (12 Ottobre 2012)

Il draft è stato velocissimo ragazzi! L'anno scorso, in 8, ci impiegammo di piu


----------



## Alekos (13 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mah, io credo di aver fatto una squadra di M



E io?! L'anno scorso (è vero che eravamo in 8 quindi le squadre erano tutte più forti) avevo 3 superstelle: James, Westbrook e D. Williams, quest'anno solo D. Williams e una serie di onesti giocatori, tutti sullo stesso livello tant'è che non so come schierare la lineup


P.S. Secondo me Kirilenko nella foto non è lui ma Dolph Lundgren


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2012)

Io al mio primo anno in assoluto di fanta NBA sono soddisfatto, certo, volevo a tutti i costi il mio Lebron


----------



## Ale (13 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io al mio primo anno in assoluto di fanta NBA sono soddisfatto, certo, volevo a tutti i costi il mio Lebron



eeehhh anche il buon [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] avrebbe voluto il suo Lebron, dopo averlo tanto osannato negli anni di Cleveland. Evidentmente è il destino che li vuole ancora separati


----------



## Bawert (13 Ottobre 2012)

Per sbaglio ho messo Free Agent tutti i miei giocatori più forti, come farei a reinserirli?


----------



## Livestrong (14 Ottobre 2012)

Mandami un mp voi cambiamenti da fare


----------



## Livestrong (14 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] ho sistemato, pero devi sostituire mcgrady... Klay thompson non è disponibile perche è stato scartato anche lui per errore

State attenti ragazzi... Se andate in "lineup", per sicurezza, usate la vecchia versione che è piu chiara


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Ottobre 2012)

mi si è infortunato pure love... iniziamo bene...


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2012)

Raga la formazione col conteggio dei minuti vero? Guardia e ala 96 minuti e centro 48?


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Tra poco si comincia 



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Raga la formazione col conteggio dei minuti vero? Guardia e ala 96 minuti e centro 48?



Sicome lo scorso anno


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Ottobre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tra poco si comincia
> 
> 
> 
> Sicome lo scorso anno


E' il mio primo anno


----------



## Ale (28 Ottobre 2012)

non sto piu nella pelle


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Raga,dato che è la prima volta che faccio il fanta sul sito,dove posso fare la formazione.Qualcuno mi puo' dare qualche dritta???

Thanks


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2012)

"Lineup", metti in ordine dall alto in basso... 2 g 2f 1 c e poi le varie riserve


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Ottobre 2012)

Siamo pronti


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> "Lineup", metti in ordine dall alto in basso... 2 g 2f 1 c e poi le varie riserve



Luka ho messo i 5 titolati,ma le riserve non sono come metterle.Come fare???

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Risolto il problema!


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ma la lineup degli avversari si può vedere?


----------



## Bawert (30 Ottobre 2012)

Non riesco a metterla

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ho capito


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Ottobre 2012)

Schierata la Lineup


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] hai scartato tutti i tuoi giocatori!


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ho sistemato, pero state attenti... Non è difficile mettere la lineup, basta SOLO mettere in ordine nella lista e cliccare save lineup


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho sistemato, pero state attenti... Non è difficile mettere la lineup, basta SOLO mettere in ordine nella lista e cliccare save lineup



quindi dobbiamo praticamente rimanere tutti i giocatori sulla "linea" tracciata,solo modificare in base a titolari e riserve,giusto?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2012)

C'è una "classifica", tu col mouse sposti i vari giocatori in alto e in basso e poi clicchi su save lineup


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Luca sempre contro te devo iniziare?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> C'è una "classifica", tu col mouse sposti i vari giocatori in alto e in basso e poi clicchi su save lineup



Thanks,me lo hai spiegato col cucchiaino,spero di aver recepito!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Novembre 2012)

ma scusate dove sono i calcoli della prima giornata?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Novembre 2012)

Ho trovato


----------



## Ale (2 Novembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho trovato


la classifica è sempre uguale però...tutti 0...


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Novembre 2012)

Perchè stanotte finiscono le partite della prima giornata


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Novembre 2012)

Vittoria all'esordio


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2012)

Ecco la classifica dopo la 2a giornata:

*Team Win 

Cleveland Indians 2 
Cologne Красная гвардия 2 
Olimpia Milano 2 
Salerno Lions 1 
Nodica Panthers 1 
Soverato Heat 1 
Aosta Jurassic 1 
Los Angeles Bruins 0 
Roseto Sharks 0 
Milan Knickerbocker 0 *


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Novembre 2012)

Bene bene


----------



## Bawert (7 Novembre 2012)

Non sono ultimo


----------



## gabuz (8 Novembre 2012)

Prima vittoria, sto risalendo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 3 
Salerno Lions 2 
Cologne Красная гвардия 2 
Soverato Heat 2 
Olimpia Milano 2 
Nodica Panthers 1 
Roseto Sharks 1 
Milan Knickerbocker 1 
Aosta Jurassic 1 
Los Angeles Bruins 0 

November 07
Los Angeles 160.2 
Cleveland 172.9
Olimpia 70.5 
Salerno 190.7
Milan 170.2 
Aosta 109.8
Cologne 139.1
Roseto 145.3
Nodica  140.7 
Soverato 172.6*

Nelle ultime 2 ho preso l'asfaltatrice.Entrambe le occasioni con il miglior punteggio della Lega.Ora alla conquista del primato!


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2012)

Io ho la sfiga di giocare solo con Livestrong, perché ho una media punti alta ma in pratica perdo sempre contro di lui


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io ho la sfiga di giocare solo con Livestrong, perché ho una media punti alta ma in pratica perdo sempre contro di lui



Fai come i lakers veri


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Fai come i lakers veri



Eh...


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Eh...



Niente di personale, ma vedere Cleveland che asfalta la squadra di Lebron non mi dispiace affatto


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2012)

Dopo la 4a giornata:

*Cleveland Indians 4 
Cologne Красная гвардия 3 
Olimpia Milano 3 
Salerno Lions 2 
Soverato Heat 2 
Milan Knickerbocker 2
Aosta Jurassic 2 
Nodica Panthers 1 
Roseto Sharks 1 
Los Angeles Bruins 0 *


----------



## Bawert (10 Novembre 2012)

Perché considerano Howard un FC?


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Novembre 2012)

Sconfitta


----------



## Bawert (11 Novembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sconfitta



Dai, é una delle poche partita che vincerò... sii felice per me


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Novembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Dai, é una delle poche partita che vincerò... sii felice per me


 Ancora è lungaaaaaa


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 5 
Salerno Lions 3 
Cologne Красная гвардия 3 
Soverato Heat 3 
Olimpia Milano 3 
Milan Knickerbocker 2 
Roseto Sharks 2 
Aosta Jurassic 2 
Los Angeles Bruins 1 
Nodica Panthers 1 *


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 6 
Cologne Красная гвардия 4 
Soverato Heat 4 
Salerno Lions 3 
Milan Knickerbocker 3 
Roseto Sharks 3 
Olimpia Milano 3 
Aosta Jurassic 2 
Los Angeles Bruins 1 
Nodica Panthers 1 *

Sarebbe anche ora che gli Indians perdessero una partita!


----------



## Livestrong (16 Novembre 2012)

E sono senza bynum


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Novembre 2012)

Sei inarrestabile


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Novembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 7 
Cologne Красная гвардия 5 
Soverato Heat 5 
Salerno Lions 4 
Milan Knickerbocker 3 
Roseto Sharks 3 
Olimpia Milano 3 
Aosta Jurassic 2 
Nodica Panthers 2 
Los Angeles Bruins 1 *


----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2012)

Come mi dispiace vedere la squadra di lebron in fondo


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Novembre 2012)

ahahaha 

vabè quando vuoi perdere facci un fischio


----------



## Ale (20 Novembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> ahahaha
> 
> vabè quando vuoi perdere facci un fischio


Irving KO


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Le gufate funzionano


----------



## Ale (20 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le gufate funzionano



funzionano meglio delle " preghiere"


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)




----------



## MrPeppez (20 Novembre 2012)

Ha funzionato


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 8 
Cologne Красная гвардия 6 
Soverato Heat 6 
Salerno Lions 4 
Roseto Sharks 4 
Milan Knickerbocker 3 
Olimpia Milano 3 
Los Angeles Bruins 2 
Nodica Panthers 2 
Aosta Jurassic 2 *


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come mi dispiace vedere la squadra di lebron in fondo



Come mi dispiace averti inflitto la prima L stagionale


----------



## Ale (21 Novembre 2012)

che smacco per [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 8 
Cologne Красная гвардия 6 
Soverato Heat 6 
Salerno Lions 5 
Roseto Sharks 5 
Milan Knickerbocker 4 
Los Angeles Bruins 3 
Nodica Panthers 3 
Olimpia Milano 3 
Aosta Jurassic 2 *


Prima pesantissima sconfitta per gli Indians!


----------



## Bawert (21 Novembre 2012)

Che tristezza...


----------



## gabuz (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma si può fare mercato?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 9 
Soverato Heat 7 
Cologne Красная гвардия 6 
Salerno Lions 6 
Roseto Sharks 5 
Los Angeles Bruins 4 
Milan Knickerbocker 4 
Nodica Panthers 4 
Olimpia Milano 3 
Aosta Jurassic 2 *


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 10 
Salerno Lions 7 
Soverato Heat 7 
Cologne Красная гвардия 6 
Nodica Panthers 5 
Roseto Sharks 5 
Los Angeles Bruins 4 
Milan Knickerbocker 4 
Olimpia Milano 4 
Aosta Jurassic 3 *


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2012)

Qualcuno è interessato ad Ilyasova?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Qualcuno è interessato ad Ilyasova?



Io no, ma in tal caso quando apriamo il mercato di riparazione?


----------



## Livestrong (26 Novembre 2012)

Il mercato e sempre aperto eh, fino a febbraio

Potrei anche vendere bynum al giusto prezzo


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Allora se è sempre aperto voglio Lillard dei Blazers. Si può? C'è qualcuno che lo vuole?


----------



## Livestrong (26 Novembre 2012)

Lillard e già di peppez


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Allora se è sempre aperto voglio Lillard dei Blazers. Si può? C'è qualcuno che lo vuole?


Ci ho visto bene, almeno per ora


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Azz ero convintissimo che fosse ancora libero. Gran presa Peppez


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Azz ero convintissimo che fosse ancora libero. Gran presa Peppez


Grazie


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2012)

Questa è la classifica aggiornata:

Vedi l'allegato 84


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Dicembre 2012)

Vabbè Live è imprendibile....


----------



## Ale (6 Dicembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vabbè Live è imprendibile....



Ormai ha vinto.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vabbè Live è imprendibile....



Mai vista una cosa del genere,impressionante,ha perso 1 sola gara.Diamogli gia' la vittoria,non c'è nulla da fare!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 14 
Soverato Heat 11 
Salerno Lions 10 
Cologne Красная гвардия 9 
Roseto Sharks 8 
Los Angeles Bruins 7 
Nodica Panthers 7 
Milan Knickerbocker 6 
Aosta Jurassic 4 
Olimpia Milano 4 * 

Stavolta c'ho pensato io agli Indians!


----------



## Ale (8 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Cleveland Indians 14
> Soverato Heat 11
> Salerno Lions 10
> Cologne Красная гвардия 9
> ...



hai fatto come gli americani


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> hai fatto come gli americani



Infatti!


----------



## Livestrong (8 Dicembre 2012)

Sempre senza due titolari sono, tra parentesi


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 14 
Soverato Heat 12 
Salerno Lions 10 
Cologne Красная гвардия 10 
Los Angeles Bruins 8 
Roseto Sharks 8 
Nodica Panthers 7 
Milan Knickerbocker 7 
Aosta Jurassic 5 
Olimpia Milano 4 *


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Stiamo risalendo


----------



## Ale (9 Dicembre 2012)

gli indiani hanno finito di specchiarsi


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 15 
Soverato Heat 12 
Salerno Lions 11 
Cologne Красная гвардия 10 
Los Angeles Bruins 9 
Roseto Sharks 9 
Nodica Panthers 7 
Milan Knickerbocker 7 
Aosta Jurassic 5 
Olimpia Milano 5 *


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Cleveland Indians 15 
Soverato Heat 13 
Salerno Lions 12 
Cologne Красная гвардия 11 
Los Angeles Bruins 9 
Roseto Sharks 9 
Milan Knickerbocker 8 
Nodica Panthers 7 
Aosta Jurassic 6 
Olimpia Milano 5 *

Domati nuovamente gli Indians!


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Si sale piano piano


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2012)

*Soverato Heat 15 
Cleveland Indians 15 
Salerno Lions 13 
Cologne Красная гвардия 12 
Los Angeles Bruins 11 
Roseto Sharks 10 
Milan Knickerbocker 9 
Nodica Panthers 8 
Aosta Jurassic 7 
Olimpia Milano 5 *


----------



## Ale (16 Dicembre 2012)

è destino per gli Heat stare lassu, dove osano le aquile 

il prossimo anno chiamero anche la mia Heat, voglio vedere dove arrivero


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Soverato Heat 16 
Cleveland Indians 15 
Salerno Lions 14 
Cologne Красная гвардия 13 
Los Angeles Bruins 11 
Roseto Sharks 11 
Milan Knickerbocker 10 
Nodica Panthers 8 
Aosta Jurassic 7 
Olimpia Milano 5 *


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Dicembre 2012)

Si vede la vetta, bene così


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Soverato Heat 17 
Salerno Lions 15 
Cleveland Indians 15 
Cologne Красная гвардия 14 
Roseto Sharks 12 
Los Angeles Bruins 11 
Milan Knickerbocker 11 
Nodica Panthers 8 
Aosta Jurassic 7 
Olimpia Milano 5 *


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Dicembre 2012)

Si vince ancora, avanti così!


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Dicembre 2012)

*Soverato Heat 18
Cleveland Indians 16
Salerno Lions 15 
Cologne Красная гвардия 15
Roseto Sharks 13
Milan Knickerbocker 12
Los Angeles Bruins 11 
Nodica Panthers 8 
Aosta Jurassic 7 
Olimpia Milano 5*


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Dicembre 2012)

In pratica sarà una decina di partite che il sito non mi conta Lebron. Già c'ho una squadra che fa ribrezzo, poi senza di lui...


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Dicembre 2012)

Come mai???


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 19 
Salerno Lions 18 
Cleveland Indians 18 
Cologne Красная гвардия 16 
Roseto Sharks 15 
Los Angeles Bruins 12 
Milan Knickerbocker 11 
Nodica Panthers 10 
Aosta Jurassic 10 
Olimpia Milano 6 *


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Come mai???



Ah bo,a saperlo...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 22 
Salerno Lions 20 
Cleveland Indians 18 
Cologne Красная гвардия 17 
Roseto Sharks 17 
Los Angeles Bruins 13 
Milan Knickerbocker 13 
Aosta Jurassic 12 
Nodica Panthers 11 
Olimpia Milano 7 *


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 23 
Salerno Lions 21 
Cleveland Indians 18 
Roseto Sharks 18 
Cologne Красная гвардия 17 
Milan Knickerbocker 14 
Los Angeles Bruins 13 
Nodica Panthers 12 
Aosta Jurassic 12 
Olimpia Milano 7 *


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 24 
Salerno Lions 22 
Roseto Sharks 19 
Cleveland Indians 18 
Cologne Красная гвардия 18 
Milan Knickerbocker 14 
Los Angeles Bruins 13 
Aosta Jurassic 13 
Nodica Panthers 12 
Olimpia Milano 7 *

Soverato....


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 24 
Salerno Lions 22 
Cleveland Indians 20 
Cologne Красная гвардия 19 
Roseto Sharks 17 
Milan Knickerbocker 15 
Aosta Jurassic 14 
Los Angeles Bruins 13 
Nodica Panthers 13 
Olimpia Milano 8 *


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] la tua gufata ha colpito


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] la tua gufata ha colpito



Eh,pero' ha colpito anche me!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 25 
Salerno Lions 22 
Cologne Красная гвардия 20 
Cleveland Indians 20 
Roseto Sharks 18 
Milan Knickerbocker 16 
Los Angeles Bruins 14 
Aosta Jurassic 14 
Nodica Panthers 13 
Olimpia Milano 8 *


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Gennaio 2013)

In arrivo per domani un'altra vittoria e nei prossimi giorni una sconfitta e un'altra vittoria


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Mah direi che quest'anno il sito di hoopssport è andato a farsi benedire. Cioè sto giocando sempre senza LBJ!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 26 
Salerno Lions 22 
Cologne Красная гвардия 20 
Cleveland Indians 20 
Roseto Sharks 19 
Milan Knickerbocker 17 
Los Angeles Bruins 15 
Nodica Panthers 14 
Aosta Jurassic 14 
Olimpia Milano 8 * 

Oramai [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] sei in fuga ....


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Soverato Heat 26
> Salerno Lions 22
> Cologne Красная гвардия 20
> Cleveland Indians 20
> ...


La prossima l'ho persa, quella dopo ancora vinta


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 26 
Salerno Lions 23 
Cleveland Indians 21 
Cologne Красная гвардия 20 
Roseto Sharks 20 
Milan Knickerbocker 18 
Los Angeles Bruins 15 
Nodica Panthers 15 
Aosta Jurassic 14 
Olimpia Milano 8 *


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] lo scambi Lebron? Ti interessa qualcuno dei miei?


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] lo scambi Lebron? Ti interessa qualcuno dei miei?



Ma neanche se mi paghi


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 27 
Salerno Lions 24 
Cleveland Indians 21 
Cologne Красная гвардия 20 
Roseto Sharks 20 
Milan Knickerbocker 19 
Los Angeles Bruins 16 
Nodica Panthers 16 
Aosta Jurassic 14 
Olimpia Milano 8 *


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


>



Ti banno eh 

No seriamente, è l'unico fenomeno che ho in squadra e poi ho notato che nelle ultime partite il sito me lo sta facendo giocare, quindi non lo vendo per nulla


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ti banno eh
> 
> No seriamente, è l'unico fenomeno che ho in squadra e poi ho notato che nelle ultime partite il sito me lo sta facendo giocare, quindi non lo vendo per nulla


Infatti te l'avevo chiesto per quel problema, ora che non ce l'hai più (buon per te) è giusto che non me lo dai


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oh,non facciamo scherzi,non diamo Lebron al campione futuro della Legagufo.....


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oh,non facciamo scherzi,non diamo Lebron al campione futuro della Legagufo.....


Mio dio......


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 28 
Salerno Lions 25 
Cleveland Indians 21 
Cologne Красная гвардия 20 
Roseto Sharks 20 
Milan Knickerbocker 19 
Los Angeles Bruins 17 
Nodica Panthers 16 
Aosta Jurassic 15 
Olimpia Milano 9 *


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Gennaio 2013)

E Roseto si vendica immediatamente....la prossima partita infatti l'ho persa contro di lui


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Gennaio 2013)

Scambio Lillard o Hill per un'ala o un centro.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Scambio Lillard o Hill per un'ala o un centro.



Lillard per Garnett?


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lillard per Garnett?


Interessante....aspetto altre eventuali proposte per qualche giorno. Questa mi piace molto al momento  grazie.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 28 
Salerno Lions 25 
Cologne Красная гвардия 21 
Roseto Sharks 21 
Cleveland Indians 21 
Milan Knickerbocker 19 
Los Angeles Bruins 18 
Nodica Panthers 17 
Aosta Jurassic 15 
Olimpia Milano 10 *


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Gennaio 2013)

Si prevedono un bel pò di sconfitte.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si prevedono un bel pò di sconfitte.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 29 
Salerno Lions 26 
Cologne Красная гвардия 22 
Cleveland Indians 21 
Roseto Sharks 21 
Los Angeles Bruins 19 
Milan Knickerbocker 19 
Nodica Panthers 18 
Aosta Jurassic 15 
Olimpia Milano 10 *


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ray Allen non ha infierito


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Gennaio 2013)

Clamorosa altra vittoria....i 5 falli di Wade mi fanno ottenere una vittoria col minimo scarto.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 31 
Salerno Lions 27 
Cologne Красная гвардия 23 
Cleveland Indians 22 
Roseto Sharks 22 
Los Angeles Bruins 20 
Milan Knickerbocker 20 
Nodica Panthers 18 
Aosta Jurassic 16 
Olimpia Milano 11*


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lillard per Garnett?


Se me la proponi accetto


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se me la proponi accetto



Posso pensarci fino a stasera/domani? Voglio valutarla per bene


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Posso pensarci fino a stasera/domani? Voglio valutarla per bene


Certamente


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 32 
Salerno Lions 28 
Cologne Красная гвардия 24 
Cleveland Indians 22 
Roseto Sharks 22 
Los Angeles Bruins 20 
Milan Knickerbocker 20 
Nodica Panthers 19 
Aosta Jurassic 17 
Olimpia Milano 11 *


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] ho deciso di tenermi Garnett perché ho ho quasi tutte le ali/centri infortunati.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] ho deciso di tenermi Garnett perché ho ho quasi tutte le ali/centri infortunati.


Ok Kurt


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 34 
Salerno Lions 29 
Cologne Красная гвардия 26 
Cleveland Indians 24 
Los Angeles Bruins 23 
Roseto Sharks 23 
Nodica Panthers 21 
Milan Knickerbocker 21 
Aosta Jurassic 18 
Olimpia Milano 11 *


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi ma il sito vi va?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 37 
Salerno Lions 32 
Cologne Красная гвардия 28 
Los Angeles Bruins 27 
Roseto Sharks 25 
Cleveland Indians 24 
Milan Knickerbocker 23 
Nodica Panthers 22 
Aosta Jurassic 18 
Olimpia Milano 14 *


----------



## Alekos (21 Febbraio 2013)

Nel reparto lunghi ho l'imbarazzo della scelta: tutti forti. Ho un Pekovic spesso sprecato.
Tra i piccoli invece sono tutti piuttosto mediocri, dovrebbe tornare Granger e spero che possa fare la differenza.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Febbraio 2013)

L'infortunio di varejao mi ha affossato, poi il solito bynum che sta sempre out


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Vittoria contro Cologne che però mi ha già legnato nel prossimo incontro


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 39 
Salerno Lions 34 
Cologne Красная гвардия 30 
Los Angeles Bruins 28 
Roseto Sharks 26 
Nodica Panthers 24 
Cleveland Indians 24 
Milan Knickerbocker 24 
Aosta Jurassic 21 
Olimpia Milano 15 *


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Soverato Heat 40 
Salerno Lions 35 
Cologne Красная гвардия 30 
Los Angeles Bruins 28 
Roseto Sharks 26 
Cleveland Indians 25 
Nodica Panthers 24 
Milan Knickerbocker 24 
Aosta Jurassic 22 
Olimpia Milano 16 *


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2013)

*Soverato Heat 42 
Salerno Lions 36 
Los Angeles Bruins 30 
Cologne Красная гвардия 30 
Roseto Sharks 27 
Cleveland Indians 25 
Milan Knickerbocker 25 
Nodica Panthers 24 
Aosta Jurassic 23 
Olimpia Milano 18 *


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

*Soverato Heat 43 
Salerno Lions 37 
Cologne Красная гвардия 31 
Los Angeles Bruins 30 
Roseto Sharks 27 
Milan Knickerbocker 26 
Nodica Panthers 25 
Cleveland Indians 25 
Aosta Jurassic 23 
Olimpia Milano 18 *


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Marzo 2013)

Bè sto recuperando decisamente


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

*Soverato Heat 44 
Salerno Lions 38 
Cologne Красная гвардия 32 
Los Angeles Bruins 31 
Roseto Sharks 27 
Milan Knickerbocker 27 
Nodica Panthers 25 
Cleveland Indians 25 
Aosta Jurassic 23 
Olimpia Milano 18 *


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bè sto recuperando decisamente


Le stai vincendo tutte


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

*Soverato Heat 46 
Salerno Lions 39 
Cologne Красная гвардия 33 
Los Angeles Bruins 32 
Roseto Sharks 28 
Nodica Panthers 27 
Milan Knickerbocker 27 
Cleveland Indians 26 
Aosta Jurassic 23 
Olimpia Milano 19 *


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Marzo 2013)

Vinta ormai la RS visto che anche la prossima partita sarà vinta, ma perso Kobe, speriamo di averlo per i PO anche se sarà difficile. Spero di recuperare Parker ma purtroppo i PO non li vedo in modo positivo.

Ho dovuto droppare Rose  Ero a corto di guardie


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

*Soverato Heat 48 
Salerno Lions 40 
Cologne Красная гвардия 34 
Los Angeles Bruins 33 
Roseto Sharks 29 
Nodica Panthers 28 
Cleveland Indians 28 
Milan Knickerbocker 28 
Aosta Jurassic 23 
Olimpia Milano 19 *


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Marzo 2013)

*Soverato Heat 49 
Salerno Lions 41 
Cologne Красная гвардия 34 
Los Angeles Bruins 33 
Roseto Sharks 30 
Cleveland Indians 29 
Milan Knickerbocker 29 
Nodica Panthers 28 
Aosta Jurassic 23 
Olimpia Milano 19 *


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Marzo 2013)

Vinta la RS, evvai  In bocca al lupo per la corsa ai PO


----------



## Alekos (21 Marzo 2013)

Anche quest'anno ai playoffs. Ottimo


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Marzo 2013)

Per la prima volta Play Off per me da quando facciamo il FantaNBA. Sfida proibitiva però contro Soverato


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Vediamo come vanno i play-off. 

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Marzo 2013)

Quindi deduco che i primi 4 posti sono ormai ufficiali:

Soverato Heat - MrPeppez
Salerno Lions - [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]
Cologne Красная гвардия - [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION]
Los Angeles Bruins - [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]

In bocca al lupo a tutti, il 30 si parte coi PO


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Raga che vinca il migliore.....





















cioè uno tra [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] e [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Marzo 2013)

Complimenti ad [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] per il titolo


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Complimenti ad [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] per il titolo



Grazie,il titolo di 4° classificato,con medaglia di legno annessa,non poteva mancare.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Grazie,il titolo di 4° classificato,con medaglia di legno annessa,non poteva mancare.


Ahahahahhaha prevedo PO ricchi di gufate


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Marzo 2013)

La prima partita PO parte con una sconfitta, serie molto difficile, potremmo uscire già contro Cologne.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Marzo 2013)

Si parte sotto 0-1


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Aprile 2013)

2a giornata di Play-off:

*Lions-Bruins 1-1(secondo match 115-107.9)

Soverato-Cologna 1-1(secondo match 174.8-135.7)*


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Aprile 2013)

1-1 ma gara-3 che mi porta ancora sotto 1-2


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Aprile 2013)

[email protected] Lebrone non mi ha giuocato stanotte. Maledetto Spoelstra.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Aprile 2013)

Io probabilmente sarò fuori al primo turno PO


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [email protected] Lebrone non mi ha giuocato stanotte. Maledetto Spoelstra.



Giusto così,sono con Spoelstra.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2013)

*3a gara play-off:

Soverato-Cologna 1-2(135.4-167.2 per Cologne)
Lions-Bruins 2-1(133.7-95.8 per Lions)*


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Aprile 2013)

Gara 4 anche in salita, abbandoniamo i PO sull'1-3 e diamo un in bocca al lupo ai finalisti!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2013)

*Cologne in finale,con il 167.9-139.3 su Soverato.
Lions-Bruins 2-2 (gara 4 114.5-118.5)*


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2013)

*Lions-Bruins 3-2 (Gara 5 126.4-100.6)
Soverato-Cologne 2-3(Gara 5 168.8-157.1,serie già chiusa a gara 4)

Finale:
Lions-Cologne *


[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] gran bella serie,con LBJ che nelle ultime gare ha fatto da spettatore,probabilmente eri in finale.Meglio così.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION], Spoelstra deve morire!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION], Spoelstra deve morire!



Erik,Erik,Erik.


----------



## Alekos (6 Aprile 2013)

Sono un animale da PO


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

*Cologne-Lions 1-0(gara 1 155.3-138.6)*


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

*Cologne-Lions 2-0(gara 2 120.3-98)*


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] alla fine vince sempre questo FantaNBA. Non è finita ma poco ci manca!!!


----------



## Alekos (10 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

Complimenti ad [MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION],nuovo campione....


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

*Cologne-Lions 3-0(gara 3 160-105.5)*


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] puoi già festeggiare


----------



## Alekos (11 Aprile 2013)

Da milanista sono esperto in rimonte subite, quindi ancora no


----------



## Livestrong (11 Aprile 2013)

Beh che dire, due volte campione... Complimenti!


----------



## Alekos (12 Aprile 2013)

Grazie, ma aspettate... è al meglio delle 7


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2013)

Cologne-Lions 4-0 
[MENTION=127]Alekos[/MENTION] complimenti!


----------



## Alekos (13 Aprile 2013)

2 partecipazioni, 2 vittorie. L'anno scorso con la prima scelta, quest'anno con la decima. Incredibile!


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Aprile 2013)

Complimenti Alekos 

Io mi consolo con la vittoria della RS alla mia prima partecipazione


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Aprile 2013)

Complimenti alekos!!


----------

